# Hourly rate bobcat & blower?



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

What are you guys charging per hour for skidloader and blower work? I have a townhome that wants an hourly rate and I am kind of lost...


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

skid loaders with bush boxes or plow can move equivalent to 3 trucks with a good operator. We don't offer services by the hour but I would say in general nothing under $200 per hr


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Scottscape;415684 said:


> skid loaders with bush boxes or plow can move equivalent to 3 trucks with a good operator. We don't offer services by the hour but I would say in general nothing under $200 per hr


That must be one big SS or 3 really small pick-ups.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

You should know or just one really slow operator..


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

ive gotta agree with JD. ive never seen i ss clear as much area as 3 trucks.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

JD Dave;415687 said:


> That must be one big SS or 3 really small pick-ups.


Thats what I thought...I run 3 plow trucks every storm and have a tough time with that, I can't imagine charging $200.00 for a skid loader per hour either


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Scottscape;415684 said:


> skid loaders with bush boxes or plow can move equivalent to 3 trucks with a good operator. We don't offer services by the hour but I would say in general nothing under $200 per hr


it's possible with the right conditions....... 2 trucks for sure!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

exmark1;414747 said:


> What are you guys charging per hour for skidloader and blower work? I have a townhome that wants an hourly rate and I am kind of lost...


were getting $50 per hour for SS, our rates will increase this year to $55-$60. these rates are still too low due to our market conditions.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

Scottscape if 1 truck can clear 114xxxsq feet in 2 hours would it take a ss 40min? 

Back on Q' we charge $65 hr in dirt and $55 in snow for loaders wheel loader is about $120 i would probably recomending chargeing 25-35$hr for the blower, i don't have one i don't know the maint involved


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

powerjoke;417272 said:


> Scottscape if 1 truck can clear 114xxxsq feet in 2 hours would it take a ss 40min?
> 
> Back on Q' we charge $65 hr in dirt and $55 in snow for loaders wheel loader is about $120 i would probably recomending chargeing 25-35$hr for the blower, i don't have one i don't know the maint involved


Possibly in the right conditions. 

$55 an hr?? this is why we don't work by the hour


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Scottscape;418133 said:


> Possibly in the right conditions.
> 
> $55 an hr?? this is why we don't work by the hour


Totally agree with you... I really don't know why they want an hourly price, but in the end it's only one job so it will balance out


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

we are getting 75 an hour here in kc and they supply the box plow or blade . depending on your market id say 125 and hour would be fair. and for the blower id say 50 an hour.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

Scottscape;418133 said:


> Possibly in the right conditions.
> 
> $55 an hr?? this is why we don't work by the hour


unfortunatly you'll be left without a job if you can't be competitive with the competition, and $50-60 is competitive here. only way to make up the $$ is to milk the job or pad the hours..... the good part about us working by the hour is that we get several 1/2"-1" snow events and we go out and plow and make some $$$ while all the 2" trigger guys are left at their shops watching the weather channel.


----------

